# A Deer Park



## ChrisEmptage (Jun 2, 2014)

So recently in had an idea for a kind of zoo/wild life reserve thing. I was think ingabout the old Deer habitat at Windsor Safari Park. If i remember correctly 
you could walk among the deer and there were a viewing platform it was a pretty good enclose. If you have ever been to LEGOLAND it was the wooded area on the drive up to the entrance (i am working on memories from over 20 years ago). 

anyway i digress I thought wouldn’t it be nice to have zoo or park that focused on deer i was thinking about 4 large enclosures with path to follow where you can walk through a habitat with a breed of free roaming deer (within the confines of their area). Would you go to something like this?


----------



## aidenj123 (Jul 3, 2016)

Who wouldnt?
Me and my partner drive past raby castle and pull over with our son just to sit and watch them!
Wonderful animals :mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

If it was near to me, I'd go! :2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Knole Park in Kent is excellent for meeting deer and getting close enough if brave enough to hand feed them.


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

google these two:
- Richmond Park
- Bushy Park
(there are probably others)

Just don't get too close or between the Stag and his herd during the rutt.


----------



## marty5588 (Jun 6, 2013)

There is a Deer Centre near to us. It is up a St Andrews. Take a look at the website.......more than just Deer there.


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

Wollaton hall in Nottingham is nice and was one of Bruce Wayne’s residents in one of the Batman films, loads of deer in the grounds there red and fallow deer and it’s all free except for a couple of quid for parking 










Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Fenton!!!


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

I live close to Woburn and have walked around the Deer a number of times, it’s a great experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

